# Question if  i get a  new  computer



## sarahgop (Nov 22, 2018)

I will get a desktop. Someone told me the new  ones dont  have a  LAN port like  mine  has now. Is that true? Mine is  connected to cox cable from a  line under the house to a  lan port  in the  computer.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 22, 2018)

Just and Ethernet port and they all still have them afaik.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2018)

If you're talking about the usual RJ45 ethernet port, yes, desktops still have them.  I don't recall seeing a motherboard without one.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 22, 2018)

Just curious why do you need a desktop? The laptops made today usually meet the needs of most users and are obviously more portable. And everything has gone wireless now. I have Cox cable and 4 computers at various spots in my house with no wired connections to any of them. The router is the transmitter/receiver for internet connections.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 22, 2018)

sarahgop said:


> I will get a desktop. Someone told me the new  ones dont  have a  LAN port like  mine  has now. Is that true? Mine is  connected to cox cable from a  line under the house to a  lan port  in the  computer.



Any new computer I'd buy would have a CAT5 cable.

Umm, Any computer worth it's salt will have a LAN port.

Some fancier ones have 2.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > I will get a desktop. Someone told me the new  ones dont  have a  LAN port like  mine  has now. Is that true? Mine is  connected to cox cable from a  line under the house to a  lan port  in the  computer.
> ...



Why not Cat6 or even Cat7?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 23, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Just curious why do you need a desktop? The laptops made today usually meet the needs of most users and are obviously more portable. And everything has gone wireless now. I have Cox cable and 4 computers at various spots in my house with no wired connections to any of them. The router is the transmitter/receiver for internet connections.


You can get better performance cheaper on desktop if you don't need the portability of a laptop.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



Because I'm from the stone age? 

Ethernet port..better?


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 26, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


Because you then get accused of being a crazy Cat person.


----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2018)

*I've been thinking about a laptop but will always keep my desktop. No worrying about battery life or recharging and they have just about every little gadget one can ask for.*

*I also like my wireless keyboard and mouse along with a separate movable monitor.*

*But, go for what you take a liking to.*


----------



## evenflow1969 (Nov 27, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Just curious why do you need a desktop? The laptops made today usually meet the needs of most users and are obviously more portable. And everything has gone wireless now. I have Cox cable and 4 computers at various spots in my house with no wired connections to any of them. The router is the transmitter/receiver for internet connections.


Many reasons to stil go desk top. First among them is speed if you want gigabit transfer rates wire is the only way to go. Futrther more for security purposes wired is more secure. Desk top allows for expansion and repair that is much more difficult in a laptop. For games with high graphics accileration desk tops handles these better. Also for people with design or coding software the expandability of screens offered in a desk top far out reaches the lap top.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 27, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious why do you need a desktop? The laptops made today usually meet the needs of most users and are obviously more portable. And everything has gone wireless now. I have Cox cable and 4 computers at various spots in my house with no wired connections to any of them. The router is the transmitter/receiver for internet connections.
> ...


Well sure but she was using an old computer so it seemed a new laptop might fit the bill.


----------



## Archit Roy (Apr 14, 2019)

Isn't confirmed yet but you should check all the ports while purchasing a new desktop. I would suggest you go to the nearest store and get all your queries done and get one from there.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 14, 2019)

longknife said:


> *I've been thinking about a laptop...*



If you're shopping, give Getac a look. Getac | Notebooks

I'm using a Macbook Pro right this second, but nothing has ever beat my Getac, it's fully loaded with all of the radios you need for travel and whatnot.


----------



## Tinhatter (Jul 21, 2019)

The majority have this port:
What Is an Ethernet Port?
but not all, so caveat emptor. Check the specs and do the homework prior to buying.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 27, 2019)

ALl I can say is be careful of the $300 desktops from Walmart etc.
They should not be able to sell them, they are grossly under powered and have about half the RAM you need. You will be pulling your hair out as the CPU and HD will routinely, as in multiple times a day, reach 100% usage. At that point every move will take 10-15 seconds to do.
 Do NOT buy a desktop with less than 8GB RAM.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 27, 2019)

Desktops are easy as pie to build your own. Consider it


----------

